# Best portable fencing option for horned goats



## GinnySheller (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello! I am new to goats and new to this forum. We recently brought home a couple of nubian/alpine cross bucklings (soon to be wethered), now three weeks old with the intention of using them for brush clearing on our property. We have 12 acres, lots of it immature forest, plenty of invasives. The babies weren't disbudded, and I am realizing that is going to complicate fencing for us. Any suggestions for a portable fencing option for these boys that are going to be on the big side? I considered the portable mesh type electric fencing, but was told that would be a problem with the horns. Of course this fencing has a picture with horned goats being contained by it. (?) The other option is cattle panels, and I think that is the idea I like best, though I am not sure which panels to buy. I see all the basic options at Tractor Supply, mostly four feet tall, but I am worried they will jump that. There are these, but they are crazy expensive. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably cattle panels will work best.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cattle panels are easy to move around, price is good but holes are just big enough to get their heads through, and with horns wont get it back through making it dangerous....once they are full grown they may not be able to get their head through..you can add 2x4 wire to the cattle panels which we often do here to keep heads in...


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

We currently use Premier 1 Net fencing with our horned goats. We have a Speedrite 3000 charger hooked up to it. Aside from one cheeky goat jumping the fence, we haven't had any issues. They completely respect the electric pulsing through the fence.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sheep Netting  The.Best.Stuff. Can't say enough good about it  Stands up very well to getting pulled on, lasts at least 5 years (one of ours is 5 years old and still going ) The kind we get is orange crossers that are electrified and bright green plastic uprights.

MustBeeKiddin's right too


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I use Premier electric netting with a solar charger with four Boers that have horns...not one problem yet. I do find it a bit tough to weave through brush, but I think that is universal to whatever you use.


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

SeventeenFarms said:


> I use Premier electric netting with a solar charger with four Boers that have horns...not one problem yet. I do find it a bit tough to weave through brush, but I think that is universal to whatever you use.


@SeventeenFarms: We had a learning curve with our net fencing, but now weave through brush and around corners like a champ. We cut wide lanes prior to setting up the fence (we move our fences every 7-14 days for rotational grazing purposes and land clearing) and use step in posts in the middle of every panel and bolster the corners with t-posts and other areas that need a bit of extra help with tent stakes (a Goat Spot suggestion!!!). Initially it was a hassle, but now works very well.


----------

